# Found a baby pigeon



## dave321 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi i live in the UK, liverpool area and i came across a baby pigeon who just walked under the wheels of my car. it seems fine but was just wandering around by main roads and wud have been ran over by a car.

the pigeon has some downy fur from the top of the wings but has nice feathers like an adult on the lower parts of it wing wondering how old it may be. The bird is quite clumsy on its feet and is quite lively and will make a snapping noise if you go near it and it hits out with its wing.

i have put it in a dog basket with some hay and a drinking bowl, not sure what to feed it i do have a syringe barrel. i also keep chikens and i have some corn so cud i mash it up add some water and feed it this. Any advice would be helpful on what to feed it and keep it in the short term.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

According to your description he should be 2.5~3 weeks old. At this age he still needs feeding. If you have frozen corns and peas, defrost them under warm water until slightly warmed pop in his throat about 50 and that will do. If not, you can use dog pellets, soak them in warm water, mush them as porridge, bit runnier and feed from syringe barrel (deep his beak in). I’ll send you more info.


----------



## dave321 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, thanx for your reply. I dont have any frozen peas or corn unfortuately, i only have tinned corn. At the moment I have layers pellets, which is chicken feed and i also have wild bird suet pellets which has fat and insects in. Do you think I could maybe mush up the pellets instead?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Try to combine layers pellets with a bit of wild bird ones, mush them in water and let them soak well. Give them warm but not hot (test them on your skin inside the wrist).
Do not give to much 10~15 ml watery mix. Youngster needs to get used to new food. Feed him 2~3 times a day 15~20 ml at the time. Chek if crop is empty before feeding.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Dave, There is a very good Sanctuary not too far from Liverpool In Rochdale. You could take your pigeon there. The address is


THREE OWLS BIRD SANCTUARY,WOLSTENHOME FOLD, NORDEN, ROCHDALE, LANCS OL11 5UD.

PLEASE GIVE THEM A CALL ON 01706 659090 THEY CAN GIVE YOU ADVICE AND EXPLAIN DIRECTIONS HOW TO GET THERE.

TINNED PEAS AND CORN ARE OKAY.MAKE SURE THE BIRD IS DRINKING ON ITS OWN.

BEST WISHES JAYNE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The reason for giving them thawed out frozen peas and corn is that they are uncooked and 'natural' - free from added sugar, salt, coloring or other 'stuff' usually found in the canned variety. 

John


----------



## dave321 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanx for the advice, but could you please explain in a bit more detail on how to feed the baby pigeon with peas and corn. Do i mash up the peas or feed it whole? Also can u tell me if it will cry if it is hungry and open its mouth to be fed, or will i hav to open its mouth? If so, how do I open its mouth without hurting it? Thanx


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will try to help you out here...this is how I do it. you can put the baby in a towel rolled up like a burrito with his head out, if he is moving alot. If your right handed, put your left palm on his head and use your index finger and thumb on each side of the top beak and open his mouth, in your right hand have a whole piece of corn or pea and you can use your thumb nail, still holding on to the pea to help with the lower beak, open the mouth and put it in the back of the throat and he will swallow it, when he knows you are feeding him it may get easier. hope that helps.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a video of a practical demonstration of opening the mouth and popping a pea in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Pop one pea in at a time, as it is so young I would feed it 20 at a time, four times a day.

Also you could try slipping his beak between your forefinger and your middle finger (with your nails pointing down). He might gape for you if you do that, in which case you can just pop in one pea at a time.

Pirus has a wood pigeon that he _might_ be taking to a the Three Owls Sanctuary, he is in Liverpool as well: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=9642


----------

